# Blade Baits



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you guys know which brands of blade baits have high quality hooks? I love Vibee and silver buddies but the hooks are junk. Mandatory immediate change, I hate it. It takes me about a half hour to swap hooks on a bait and it is infuriating that you cant pay 2 bucks more for a quality hook option. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I use captain jays blade baits. Seem to be good quality. The gale force tackle ones look real nice and they use good hooks but for some reason I never catch as many fish on them


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The blade baits cost me about .25-.35 each to make (unpainted, not including lead) 
I've been pouring my own since 1980
Still one of my favorite baits, and losing them doesn't hurt so much.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

buy a good pair of split ring pliers and put good hooks on the blades u like!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah I bought the most expensive pair I could find.... didnt help.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Pulse blade baits from flatline lures have decent hooks. 
But I still run vibes. The hooks do suck,but but being splitshank makes them easy enuff yo swap out when needed... i always keep a pill bottle full


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassthumb said:


> Yeah I bought the most expensive pair I could find.... didnt help.


Practice makes perfect. I use VMC blade bait hooks as a replacement. Easy on and easy off, even when fishing. My buddy and I have a collasping hook retriever. I can't remember losing a single Vibe in the past two years.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use #8 & #6 Mustad bronze. I use the green Aviation snips and clip the eyelet. It takes practice. I never use rings. The rings cause the hooks to get fouled too often for me when I'm casting.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Bassthumb said:


> Yeah I bought the most expensive pair I could find.... didnt help.


And some reading glasses!


----------

